# Warwick Custom Thumb BO 6



## Allen1uk (Nov 18, 2010)

For all that have asked.

This bass was traded to me for a old Yamaha JP series prototype i had.

The bass guitar in question is this... Warwick Basses Amps & Rock'n Roll

tbh i havent really got the best of photo's but here are 2 from me












and some from the site, The volume and push/pull pots have been changed to mother of pearl.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful bass!


----------



## FrankeR (Nov 18, 2010)

That looks wonderful, I hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Nov 18, 2010)

Cool! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## progmetaldan (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks great man!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 23, 2010)

So stunning...videos/clips of this in action?


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 23, 2010)

I love those inlays! Progressively setting sun behind a volcano then the wolves for the last 2. Sick! I love the blond look too. Maple!!!


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 24, 2010)

Warwicks are usually pretty sweet, but this is the KING of sex, Take good care of it, man.


----------



## Napalm (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow! That is amazing man. How does that setup sound with the MEC pickups?


----------



## Allen1uk (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanx for all the messages lads 

I am soon to be recording, next weekend for 4 days, With my Jazz/Fusion band.

I will upload some stuff when done


----------



## MrMcSick (Nov 25, 2010)

WOWWW! that looks amazing!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome score!!!! and great looking one too!!


----------



## TolerancEJ (Nov 26, 2010)

That looks very cool. I love the color of your Thumb. I've got one of its siblings.


----------



## Allen1uk (Nov 26, 2010)

TolerancEJ said:


> That looks very cool. I love the color of your Thumb. I've got one of its siblings.





Nice bass mate, Made it over there nicely 

I spoke to Warwick this morning over a issue i am having with the Just A Nut 3, they offered me a tour of the Factory in Germany, gonna get flights in the new year and i shall leave the CC at home 

HAHAHA


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 26, 2010)

Allen1uk said:


> Nice bass mate, Made it over there nicely
> 
> I spoke to Warwick this morning over a issue i am having with the Just A Nut 3, they offered me a tour of the Factory in Germany, gonna get flights in the new year and i shall leave the CC at home
> 
> HAHAHA



is that customer service or what!!!! nice score!!!


----------



## Allen1uk (Nov 26, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> is that customer service or what!!!! nice score!!!


Tell me about it mate, i am WELL Chuffed, The UK Rep was actually really nice dude, Sorta guy u could have a pint with and wouldn't be all "I AM" in your face.

On a plus not, Just got a AXE FX Ultra, Should drop Tuesday, Along with my new Just a Nut 3.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 26, 2010)

axe-fx for the bass? you might be able to get some totally crazy grooves!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 26, 2010)

Definitely one of the nicest Warwicks I've ever seen.


----------



## Allen1uk (Nov 26, 2010)

Yea, I have the 8 String guitar too, but i REALLY wanted this for the bass as the tone i have heard is KILLER!

Thanx Josh for the comment, I gotta be honest it is the best bass i have played in my 14 years and so on bass !


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 26, 2010)

Allen1uk said:


> Yea, I have the 8 String guitar too, but i REALLY wanted this for the bass as the tone i have heard is KILLER!
> 
> Thanx Josh for the comment, I gotta be honest it is the best bass i have played in my 14 years and so on bass !



by the way, i really dig "autumn kiss(new drums)" pretty cool!!! 

and yeah i saw the schecter!!!


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 26, 2010)

This bass is gorgeous! Congrats!

But when I'm looking at the neck, it tells me that I should never play a 6 string bass cause my hands are way to small.


----------



## 777 (Nov 26, 2010)

That bass is fucking gorgeous!


----------



## TolerancEJ (Nov 26, 2010)

Allen1uk said:


> Nice bass mate, Made it over there nicely
> 
> I spoke to Warwick this morning over a issue i am having with the Just A Nut 3, they offered me a tour of the Factory in Germany, gonna get flights in the new year and i shall leave the CC at home
> 
> HAHAHA


 
A tour of the Warwick factory would be awesome! (Good idea leaving the CC at home.) Althought I flights between UK & Germany would be significantly less than Canada to Germany. Too expensive/long of a trip for just a factory tour. But yes, if I ever have a chance for a European vacation, I will try & visit the Warwick factory while in Germany. But if I happen to be in Germany, how can I stop at just one spot? Maybe also find the shops of Jens Ritter, BassLine, Kraushaar-Gitarren, Marleaux, Phantom Guitars, & Sandberg, to name a few.

There's a bunch of luthiers all over Europe that I would also love to visit.


----------

